# PC Games



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Ive not had a games console for a good few years and fancy getting something to pass these winter nights

Can anyone recommend any good games online similar to COD Medal of Honour etc to do me just now until i decide what console to get:thumb:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Battlefield Games?


----------



## zpaulg (Oct 18, 2008)

Call of Duty 4


----------



## spikedmike (Dec 11, 2008)

Definitely COD4 amazing online & offline  Still have the odd play of Battlefield 2 & 2142 those should see you set until you get a console :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

COD4 and COD5 are spot on.

Left 4 Dead.

BF2 and 2142.

HL2 Deathmatch

Crysis

There are loads...


----------



## jkb89 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just got Left4Dead, it's loads of fun to be honest - fun for a mindless blast as well. 


(Russ PM your steam name if you bought L4D, haven't spoke to you for an age :O - Thread unhijacked)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

fallout 3,Im really addicted to it at the mo.You must have a strong stomach and be deaf though.Otherwise you wont like the blood and guts or the large amounts of swearing!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Farcry 2 on PC, Great game IMO:thumb:


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

i still dabble with quake 3 what a game


----------

